# What about contemporary classical?



## xria

Hi guys! Nice to meet all of you here 

I'm just an audio student with a great interest in classical music and I'm currently doing my degree in audio production. As part of my on-going assignment, I have composed a simple composition with classical instruments and added in some contemporary sound elements of inanimate objects trying to incorporate with each other. This idea was very much inspired by Leroy Anderson's 'The Typewriter' and "Syncopated Clock', but I've added in more objects and trying to create a 'scene'.

For this demo composition I've chosen corporate office as my setting and stationeries as my main characters. The idea sparked because all along office spaces are pretty boring to me, so I was thinking if I can compose a simple classical composition and using the sound of the stationeries as well as the 'instruments' and liven up the working space. So here it is, and I would like you guys to listen to it and tell me what you think about it.

Also, I would like to find out about how, and by how much does classical music can affect one, emotionally or visceral wise (i.e. changing a perspective of how we see things etc.), and the borders of classical and contemporary classical. I appreciate your time and all of your valuable opinions and insights.

I hope you guys enjoy this as much as I did while composing 

__
https://soundcloud.com/xriatheofficial%2Fthe-office-concerto-demo-release

I also hope you guys can fill up this questionnaire for me as part of the research for my paper.
http://freeonlinesurveys.com/app/rendersurvey.asp?sid=okydmwujwsx0j74523738&refer=www%2Efacebook%2Ecom

Thank you!


----------



## PetrB

I wouldn't in any way consider what you made as classical -- it has, in a way, been nearly directly 'done before,' and it sounds every bit like a utility underscoring for a corporate commercial meant to be broadly 'humorous.' It is rather cliche cute, though 'inventive.' But classical? -- not at all, just commercial ad scoring.

BTW: there is no such thing as a 'classical instrument.'


----------



## Igneous01

I am sorry to say this, but this is anything but contemporary classical (not the correct term to use anyway). All I hear is a small introduction followed by 1 pattern with small variations until it ends. Hardly a 'classical' form and less a 'contemporary' one. Sure, it is interesting using office samples as instruments, but theres not much more to it. Like PetrB said, it sounds like a commercial jingle more then anything else.

I don't want to sound like a snob or elitist here, but this piece demonstrates your naive understanding of what this genre is. But perhaps I'm being too harsh now.

What composers and music do you look to as inspiration or interest in classical music? Leroy Anderson doesn't ring a bell to me.


----------



## echo

i bet you could have fun making a video for that -- probably get fired though, if the boss caught you


----------



## xria

i see. i get the point. thanks guys!


----------



## Art Rock

Igneous01 said:


> Leroy Anderson doesn't ring a bell to me.


This unintentional pun put a smile on my face. Here is his most famous work, with plenty of bell sound (from the type writer).


----------



## Igneous01

hahahahahaha, that is the most funny thing I've heard this week. The lol's are indescribable.


----------



## BurningDesire

PetrB said:


> I wouldn't in any way consider what you made as classical -- it has, in a way, been nearly directly 'done before,' and it sounds every bit like a utility underscoring for a corporate commercial meant to be broadly 'humorous.' It is rather cliche cute, though 'inventive.' But classical? -- not at all, just commercial ad scoring.
> 
> BTW: there is no such thing as a 'classical instrument.'


That's pretty harsh dude.


----------



## eilrahc

I think at the very least it does show a sense of musicality, which is really the most important thing.


----------



## xria

thank you guys, all of you for any feedbacks you've given. I'm on my way exploring and wanting to learn more about this beautiful art and would really appreciate if you guys can enlighten me or share more about what is classical or contemporary classical is to you guys. Any feedbacks are welcomed. Once again thanks for your time and your opinion


----------



## xria

thank you @eilrahc for your kind words


----------



## xria

Art Rock said:


> This unintentional pun put a smile on my face. Here is his most famous work, with plenty of bell sound (from the type writer).


I personally loved this version to bits:


----------

